# Dubaifixit office painters for less



## soniadubai

Yes, we also offer reliable, fast & affordable office painting services.

100% OFFICE PAINTING SERVICE GUARANTEE
100% Licensed & Fully Insured Contractor.
Liability Insurance & Workers Compensation.
EPA Lead-safe Certified.
Professional Office Painters.
Interior Painting & Hardwood Flooring Refinishing & Installation Services.
Venetian Plaster & High-end Painting Services.
Start with a Free Consultation & Quote Now!
Offices, Lofts, Warehouses, Stores.
Wall Plastering / Skim Coating.
Serving all U.A.E: Dubai, Sharjah, Ras Al Khaimah, Abu Dhabi.office painters
COMMERCIAL PAINTING
MAXIMIZE PRODUCTIVITY AND MINIMIZE DOWNTIME BY GETTING YOUR COMMERCIAL OR OFFICE PAINTING COMPLETED IN ONE DAY.
Dubaifixit delivers a full range of commercial painting services – from a single room to complete buildings, from the ordinary to the complex – all with the highest skill level and attention to quality.
Minimize downtime and maximize productivity by getting your commercial painting or office painting done in just 1 DAY. We give you the same quality commercial painting you expect without disrupting your business longer than necessary.

Licensed, insured and bonded professionals
Don’t take a chance with uninsured, un-bonded commercial painters that may cause property damage, provide poor workmanship or ask for more money to finish work they underestimated. DubaiFixit is licensed, insured and bonded; and we provide accurate, upfront painting quotes.

Detailed proposals in writing
We want to work with you to make sure you’re 100% happy with our service before, during, and after our work. You’ll receive a customized proposal in writing that clearly outlines our painting services and the total cost. Our estimators have years of experience in giving accurate prices, and we’ll work from the proposal to make sure your project is done right.

Careful preparation
We’ll cover the floors and fill cracks or holes if necessary. We’re careful not to make a mess, and we clean everything up before we leave.

No harsh odors or fumes
Our eco-friendly painting service uses zero VOC and low VOC paint to minimize the impact on the environment and your commercial property, ensuring there are no harsh odors or fumes for you or your employees.

The quality you expect, backed by a two year warranty
We’re able to complete your painting quickly while giving you high quality results because we use a technique and system perfected over more than 20 years, along with the right number of professional painters. We’re so confident that we’ll provide the quality you expect in a timeline that’s unexpected that we back up our service with a written two year warranty.

Contact us today
Get one step closer to having your commercial painting completed by professional commercial painters. Book a free, no obligation estimate by calling 0566672688 (0559181592) or using our real-time online scheduling system.


----------

